# [Résolu][emerge + python]cassé

## ibasaw

Hello,

Apres un emerge --depclean

Je me retrouve sans emerge ni python

J'ai essaye ceci en vain: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

si je fais un emerge --info il se passe rien du tout

emerge --info

-bash: /usr/bin/emerge: No such file or directory

Comment faire pour ravoir portage/emerge ?

Merci,

CordialementLast edited by ibasaw on Thu May 19, 2011 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Quelqu'un a eu le même problème 5 post en dessous : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-878723.html  :Wink: 

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai bien python 2.7

```

python

Python 2.7.1 (r271:86832, May  2 2011, 13:18:54)

[GCC 4.4.5] on linux2

```

```

 emerge

-bash: emerge: command not found

python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.7

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

 *   Adding to list: app-admin/webapp-config:0

 *   Adding to list: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs:0

 *   Adding to list: app-portage/mirrorselect:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-lang/yasm:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-libs/libxml2:2

 *   Adding to list: dev-libs/libxslt:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/cython:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/setuptools:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-vcs/git:0

 *   Adding to list: media-libs/alsa-lib:0

 *   Adding to list: net-analyzer/fail2ban:0

 *   Adding to list: net-analyzer/rrdtool:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-apps/file:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-devel/distcc:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-libs/cracklib:0

 *   Adding to list: x11-proto/xcb-proto:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going app-admin/webapp-config:0 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs:0 app-portage/mirrorselect:0 dev-lang/yasm:0 dev-libs/libxml2:2 dev-libs/libxslt:0 dev-python/cython:0 dev-python/setuptools:0 dev-vcs/git:0 media-libs/alsa-lib:0 net-analyzer/fail2ban:0 net-analyzer/rrdtool:0 sys-apps/file:0 sys-devel/distcc:0 sys-libs/cracklib:0 x11-proto/xcb-proto:0

/usr/sbin/python-updater: line 665: emerge: command not found

```

...?

on dirait que c'est mon lien symbolique vers emerge qui n'est pas bon

----------

## ibasaw

c bon résolu, c'etait mon lien symbolique qui n'etait pas bon

```

../usr/lib64/portage/bin/emerge

```

au lieu de

```

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/emerge

```

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Chez moi:

```

# ls -al /usr/bin/emerge 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 May 17 19:53 /usr/bin/emerge -> ../lib64/portage/bin/emerge

```

----------

